# Hello new here... bet mainly on tennis



## nevergiveup (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi,
Just registered today, this forum looks active and friendly, it is good news!

I hope to share some good tips and learn a little from other punters.

Bet mainly on tennis (unfortunately season almost over).

GL everyone!

nevergiveup


----------



## vojtechpiner (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey  same as me. I just registered today, haha. 

I also hope that I will learn here a lot of new things and I hope that I will get some good betting tips, that why I'm on betting forum right? 

I bet mainly on football and hockey, sometimes MMA (UFC) 

Have you guys placed the bets for UFC 205? I'm really looking forward to this event.

Take care guys! Cya


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi and good luck.
I don't know anything about UFC I must confess, even though it is fun to watch.


----------

